# Ewe running from week and a half old lamb



## KouignAmann (Apr 14, 2021)

I have a ewe that is a first time mother. She had a lamb about 2 weeks ago. It seems like every time I check on them, go out to pasture, look out the window, I see that she is running away from him, like full on sprints. 
Initially, I thought it was mastitis, or something. But when I held her, I was able to feel her udder and she didn't shy away from me, and I was able to get milk out just fine. 
The lamb doesn't look lethargic, and he seems to be growing strong. I'm wondering if this is first time mom silliness. I haven't had any of my other ewes do something like this, so the behavior is just off to me.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 15, 2021)

Pen her up with the lamb. If you don’t have a pen, put up a quick one with pallets and T-posts of cow panels cut in half with T-posts. Use one half to make a gate. Then she can’t run far.

If the lamb is strong, evidently he is eating, some ewes don’t bond well, hence the pen. It’s called a jug. Jugging a ewe and lamb is sometimes necessary so they can form a bond.


----------

